

Fidel Castro's Blog - physcab
http://www.cuba.cu/gobierno/reflexiones/reflexiones.html

======
rubing
Who wants to hear that old fool blathering...thank god I don't live in Cuba.
Fidel blathering away 24/7 b/c he has so much wisdom for you to learn. Fucking
narcissitic self-indulgent ego-maniacal idiot.

